# Large bottle holders.



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Large bottle holders.Need one. New frame bag leaves space for 1 large bottle 32-40 oz or so on the down tube of the Karate Monkey. Used a topeak modula before, worked so so. Thinking a Nalgene wide mouth would work. Thoughts. Have space for 2 smaller bottles elsewhere.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

I mounted Kleen Kanteen large bottle holder for my beer growler.coated-steel-quick-cage


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

I like https://www.widefootdesign.com/product/litercage/ stainless steel, made in the US and works well. Will fit either 2 or 3 hole mounts

mike


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

senor_mikey said:


> I like https://www.widefootdesign.com/product/litercage/ stainless steel, made in the US and works well. Will fit either 2 or 3 hole mounts
> 
> mike


Second this. I've been using a Widefoot cage for the last year and it works well.

Blackburn Outpost Cage is another good option.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

BBB XL Fueltank is what I've been using for a couple of years now and happy with the results.
I've teamed two of them with Nalgene 1.5 litre bottles (48oz).

https://bbbcycling.com/en/accessories/bottle-cages/BBC-15

The top clip is removable for the big Nalgenes and I've a adjustable band I use to keep the bottles firm, though I suspect they'd be fine without it.

Nalgene 1.5 Litre Wide Mouth Silo Bottle - Scout Outdoor Commercial


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Some good leads, thanks.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I use this, https://www.amazon.com/ARUNDEL-LOON...rd_wg=Jygzd&psc=1&refRID=QHXMPNAWWV1S2050QTB8 and it holds a 24oz double walled stainless bottle no problem.


----------



## forgiven_nick (Nov 7, 2006)

*Another vote for LiterCage*

I have been using the LiterCages for over a year now and they have held up great. Here is my full review & how I found to best utilize them on normal rides and when bikepacking. I have found different methods for using them, both with plastic bottles such as Nalgenes, and metal bottles such as Hydroflask and Kleen Kanteens.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've used Topeak cages under the DT on my Krampus with 1.5L bottles. Going full enduro DH on a rigid bike and the bottles has not moved. Weight down low doesn't affect handling all that much and I haven't hit the cage on anything while riding. :thumbsup:

I do use a strap at the top of the bottle for extra security given the cage is upside down.

What didn't you like about the Topeak cage?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

vikb said:


> I've used Topeak cages under the DT on my Krampus with 1.5L bottles. Going full enduro DH on a rigid bike and the bottles has not moved. Weight down low doesn't affect handling all that much and I haven't hit the cage on anything while riding. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do use a strap at the top of the bottle for extra security given the cage is upside down.
> 
> What didn't you like about the Topeak cage?


Note that that one wouldn't work with a suspension fork.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

mikesee said:


> Note that that one wouldn't work with a suspension fork.


The nice thing about using hose clamps is you can position the cage wherever you like on the DT. I could have placed the cage lower and/or used say a smaller 1L bottle to get the necessary clearance for a suspension fork.

But for sure you should test out tire clearance on any bottle setup that could end up stopping the front wheel.


----------



## legopro87 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've been really happy with my Blackburn Outpost Cage. It fits my 40oz hydroflask perfectly. The straps work really well. Have had no problems with it even on super rocky decents on an all rigid bike. 
(Pic is when it was new and just put on the bike.)


----------

